# Texans Antonio Smith



## t bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Was that Texans Antonio Smith at DSO.I was leaving the park around 9:00pm and i could have swore i saw Antonio Smith of the Houston Texans.Did anybody see him,of course i had a couple of cold beverages by then.:doowapsta


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

not sure if he was there, but he does live down the street from me and I know he has a couple of rzr's...so i guess i could of been him?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im sure it was. Several of those guys like to ride. Mario Williams is a regular. Rode with him one night when he got his razor. Hes good friends with the Performance Atv guys out of Beaumont


----------

